# Hello from southern Ohio



## JackShadow (Dec 18, 2006)

Hello everyone.  I don't do well with introductions but here it goes.  My name is Clay and I live in southwestern Ohio.  I'm 17 years old and I've been practicing Martial Arts for 12 years in the Ko-Sutemi Seiei Kan Karate style and my rank is 1st Dan.  My sensi is Randy Reffitt who was trained by Soke Don Madden.

Um, I've been All American 2 times over and am going to fight in the Irish Cup this coming June.  I'm really excited about it as it's my first international competition.  And I'm also a little nervous as I'm now in the men's 17-34 black belt division and it's going to be tough getting to be a good contender in that bracket seeing as these guys have been practicing longer than I've been alive.

Well, I guess I'll leave it at that.  I hope to gain a lot of info on these boards.


----------



## Drac (Dec 18, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT from N.E. Ohio....Looking forward to your posts....


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT and good luck with your competition

B


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome and Happy posting


----------



## exile (Dec 18, 2006)

Greetings back from central Ohio, Claygood to have you with us, and good luck on your competition. I'm unfamiliar with your style of karatewould be interested in anything you wanted to post about its origins and technical relationship to other karate styles.


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk, happy posting and best of luck at the Irish Cup


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## JasonASmith (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome to M.T., good luck, and happy posting..


----------



## Arizona Angel (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi, Welcome to mt.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## MJS (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## Tarot (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT!! :wavey:


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## JackShadow (Dec 18, 2006)

Wow, thanks for the warm reception everyone.  

Exile, I'd be more than happy to post something up about it within the next few days.  But I'll just dive off the short end here and say that it is a Karate and Jujitsu style (The are actually seperate types of schools but I know the karate I take does do a fair ammount of grappeling, I'm rubbish at it though.)  It was created by Don Madden (who has a lot of honors such as coahing the US Karate longer than anyone else and whatnot, but I dont know many offhand)  and the Karate element is strongly based on Traditional Okanawian (spelling?) Karate with strong, quick stirkes that are to the point and waste as little energy as possible.  Soke Madden and his training style is one of the most effective systems in tournaments and whatnot.  We train pretty equally in Kata and Kumite and also do some street techniques with grappeling and some sweeps taken from Don's Jujitsu style aswell.

Ok, so maybe not quite so short, but it is just a quick run-down of the system.


----------



## JasonASmith (Dec 18, 2006)

exile said:


> Greetings back from central Ohio, Claygood to have you with us, and good luck on your competition. I'm unfamiliar with your style of karatewould be interested in anything you wanted to post about its origins and technical relationship to other karate styles.


Calling Twendkata, are you there, sir?


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome aboard, and Godspeed in the competition.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Dec 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT from a fellow Buckeye (Chillicothe). 
You might want to check out the Seieikan thread(s) over in the Karate section of MT. Lots of good info.


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 19, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!  Best thing about the 17-34 bracket is you have plenty of time to get used to it!


----------



## JackShadow (Dec 20, 2006)

stone_dragone said:


> Greetings and welcome to MT!  Best thing about the 17-34 bracket is you have plenty of time to get used to it!



Oh yeah!  I really do enjoy competition.  Last Saturday was my first major Tournament in that age group (the one in Columbus)  I was only able to do katas as I didnt bring my old mouth piece beacause it was for when I had braces and I dont use it anymore and the guy that sells stuff never showed up, and my classmate with my Bo didn't show up.   I didnt do well in kata's, but it was my first time in the group.  It's totally different from 15-16 black belt.  They look for different things in a kata.  But my lose did teach me all these valuable lessons.  That what tournaments are all about really.  Teaching us our flaws.


----------

